# Gentoo w pracy

## sedar

Witam

Pracuje w sporej korporacji. Setki kompow polaczonych (intranet) + zabezpieczenia, firewall, proxy, na pokladzie windows xp itd.

Z uwagi na to ze mam ograniczone mozliwosci instalacji roznego rodzaju oprogramowania - pomyslalem ze rozwiazaniem byloby gentoo pod jakims vmwarem, czy czyms podobnym. Niestety, vmwara nie moge zainstalowac (zabezpieczenia) a ponadto slyszalem ze mozna w sieci wykryc obecnosc tego programu.

Prosze o rade jak sobie z tym poradzic.

Pozdrawiam

sedar

----------

## psycepa

moze cygwin ? ale to moze tez nie przejsc z uwagi na zabezpieczenia...

generalnie nie wolno jest wam _nic_ instalowac ??

moze jeszcze lin4win ale tego to w ogole nie znam, kiedys tam o tym slyszalem....

----------

## sedar

Tak - jest ogolny zakaz instalacji i korzystania z innych programow. Poza tym - konta uzytkownikow sa tak ograniczone ze system nie pozwala zainstalowac (skopiowac, np. do C:Windows/System32) jakichkolweik plikow. Oczywiscie pewne rzeczy mozna obejsc, np, korzystajac z windowsowej wersji mplayera, itp. Mi jednak chodzi o instalacje calego systemu - pewne rzeczy jestem w stanie zrobic efektywniej w linuxie i chcialbym to udowodnic.

----------

## wariat

To napisz pismo/idz do takich co moga podjac decyzje i powiedz ze mozesz pracowac efektywniej pod linuksem jesli Ci tylko pozwola to pokazac. A jeśli się nie zgodzą to nie kombinuj, w końcu skoro pracodwaca nie życzy sobie żeby instalować cokolwiek to pytanie jak zainstalować jest trochę bez sensu nie sądzisz?  :Wink: 

Ta sama sytuacja pojawia sie co chwila na jabberpl ("Mam w pracy zablokowany port od padu-padu, ale slyszalem ze jak zainstaluje jabbera to bede mogl gadac z gadu gadu obchodzac zabezpieczenia, i napieprzac z kumplami w godzinach pracy").

----------

## BeteNoire

 *wariat wrote:*   

> To napisz pismo/idz do takich co moga podjac decyzje i powiedz ze mozesz pracowac efektywniej pod linuksem jesli Ci tylko pozwola to pokazac. A jeśli się nie zgodzą to nie kombinuj, w końcu skoro pracodwaca nie życzy sobie żeby instalować cokolwiek to pytanie jak zainstalować jest trochę bez sensu nie sądzisz?  

 

Popieram. Z takimi rzeczami idzie się do szefostwa czy innych odpowiedzialnych za cały system osób. Kombinowaniem na własną rękę można sobie zaszkodzić bardziej niż pomóc.

----------

## Ratman

 *sedar wrote:*   

> Tak - jest ogolny zakaz instalacji i korzystania z innych programow. Poza tym - konta uzytkownikow sa tak ograniczone ze system nie pozwala zainstalowac (skopiowac, np. do C:Windows/System32) jakichkolweik plikow. Oczywiscie pewne rzeczy mozna obejsc, np, korzystajac z windowsowej wersji mplayera, itp. Mi jednak chodzi o instalacje calego systemu - pewne rzeczy jestem w stanie zrobic efektywniej w linuxie i chcialbym to udowodnic.

 

Nie "są aż tak ograniczone" - tylko są to po prostu konta uzytkowników XP - wolno używać, ale nie dokonywać żadnych instalek dokonujących zmian w plikach systemowych. Popieram takie rozwiązanie   :Very Happy: , ze względu na głupotę coponiektórych - bez urazy  :Cool: 

----------

## psycepa

jak chcesz sie zaprezentowac to sproboj jakiegos dobrego livecd ... powinno chyba wystarczyc zeby przekonac kogo trzeba ze lepiej pracujesz na pingwinku  :Smile: 

----------

## polygon7

Zobacz może czy da radę zainstalować QEmu dla Windowsa, może się uda.

----------

## rzabcio

Nawiasem mowiac strasznie dziwna sprawa... Takze pracuje w "duzej korporacji", ktora tez ma spore wymagania odnosnie wykorzystywanego oprogramowania i wiele fragmentow systemu jest monitorowanych przez adminow przez skrypty startowe przy podlaczaniu do domeny. Sprawdzaja w ten sposob zainstalowane oprogramowanie (licencje), ustawienia, czy jest zainstalowany i aktywny antywirus itp. itd. Do domeny takze nie mozna sie podlaczyc bez autoryzacji (hasla) admina - ale to akurat standard.  :Smile:  Nie widze potrzeby wiekszego ograniczania uzytkownika. Na kontach, jakie sa tu opisywane nic nie mozna zrobic. W pracy czesto musze zmienic konfiguracje systemu (do testow tworzonego oprogramowania) i takie cos uniemozliwialoby prace. A odnosnie glupoty niektorych uzytkownikow. Zgadzam sie, ale nie mozna przesadzac. Jesli ktos pracuje na jednym kompie (a tak zakladam) to chyba bedzie o niego dbac.

Z drugiej strony admini w mojej firmie ciesza sie z kazdego zainstalowanego (i wykorzystywanego) linuksa. Bo wiedza, ze problem nielicencjonowanego oprogramowania w ten sposob spada z ich glowy.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## qermit

umnie jest tak: Wolnoć tomku w swoim domku (byle by nie naruszać żadnych licencji). Tak więc gdy dostałem komuter w ruch poszły chntpw+ntfsresize+LiveCD i nikt nie robił awantury.

----------

## psycepa

eh ja niestety pracuje w VisualStuio2k3 i nie bardzo mam mozliwosc postawienia linuxa, to znaczy fizycznie owszem, ale pod pingwinem nie popracuje, mono nie jest jeszcze na tyle zaawansowane zeby mozna bylo sie calkiem przesiasc, zreszta potem wchodza w rachube jeszcze jakies zewnetrzne komponenty szmery bajery i qpa

ale czesto sie bawie tak ze podlaczam tam laptopa po sieci i przez rdesktop lacze sie z kompem, tak wiec przynajmniej zludzenie pracy na linuxie jest  :Razz: , no ale to juz chyba traci lekko zboczeniem  :Razz: 

----------

## edi15ta

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> eh ja niestety pracuje w VisualStuio2k3 i nie bardzo mam mozliwosc postawienia linuxa, to znaczy fizycznie owszem, ale pod pingwinem nie popracuje, mono nie jest jeszcze na tyle zaawansowane zeby mozna bylo sie calkiem przesiasc, zreszta potem wchodza w rachube jeszcze jakies zewnetrzne komponenty szmery bajery i qpa
> 
> ale czesto sie bawie tak ze podlaczam tam laptopa po sieci i przez rdesktop lacze sie z kompem, tak wiec przynajmniej zludzenie pracy na linuxie jest , no ale to juz chyba traci lekko zboczeniem 

 

zawsze mozna uzyc vmware  :Razz: .

----------

## psycepa

tia, tylko

a) platne

b) mniej wydajne

c) po co ? dla idei ? w pracy to sie nie sprawdza  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sedar

Dziekuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi.

W sumie chyba macie racje - nie warto w pracy wprowadzac tego typu eksperymentow.

Gentoo bedzie szalec u mnie w domu - jak bylo w czesniej - bedzie i teraz  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

Sedar

----------

## tuniek

Możesz się jeszcze zwolnić.  :Smile: 

Jeśli szefem jest kobieta - możesz spróbować ją wyrwać. :> /np na efektownego bootsplasha ... na laptopie :> / ożenisz sie - wprowadzisz swoje porządki i zatrudnisz "nas" zamiast "nich" ... :> 

A tak poważnie to ... jeśli firma nie wspiera innowacyjności to sama traci.

----------

## raaf

 *sedar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prosze o rade jak sobie z tym poradzic.

 

zalozyc wlasna firme  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## Ratman

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> tia, tylko
> 
> a) platne
> 
> b) mniej wydajne
> ...

 

A vmplayer jest płatny... chyba nie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Ratman wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   tia, tylko
> 
> a) platne
> 
> b) mniej wydajne
> ...

 

no chyba nie

ale co z tego jak i tak zeby uruchomic vmaszyne to trzeba ja najpierw miec, a zeby ja miec to trzeba ja zrobic vmware'em

niby jest okres probny ale cholera wie jak te licencje sie do czegos takiego odnosza

a w pracy nie za bardzo mozna tak eksperymentowac, tak jak to kiedys troll powiedzial

w pracy sie jest legalnym do bolu

 :Smile: 

no i nie ma sensu robic czegos dla idei  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

eee wiem ze troszke pozno, ale wlasnie znamagam sie z swoim Gentoo i ....

zawsze możesz wyczyscic haslo admina, jest do tego wiele programow, polecam Ci

Hiren BootCD 7.3

to taki jakby LiveCD z mnooostwem programow, do partycjonowania, atywirusowych, etc. po prostu wszystko (jest nawet wersja lite windowsa i linuksa) 

jest to pakiet freewarowy- sciagniesz z eMule albo innego p2p.

i tam bedziesz mogl wyczyscic pass admina

pozdro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrto

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

> jest to pakiet freewarowy- sciagniesz z eMule albo innego p2p.
> 
> 

 

Jesteś pewny? Część z programów zawartych na tym cd jest free, ale inne napewno nie.

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

 *mrto wrote:*   

>  *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   jest to pakiet freewarowy- sciagniesz z eMule albo innego p2p.
> 
>  
> 
> Jesteś pewny? Część z programów zawartych na tym cd jest free, ale inne napewno nie.

 

np free nie jest ten windows 95 w wersji lite... a do reszty nie mam pewnosci, z drugiej strony hirona widzialem na paru innych forach i watpie zeby ktos nie zauwazyl jego ewentualnej nielegalnosci. W razie problemow wystarczy sciagniecie samego password changera lub podobnoego programu i zmienienie (usuniecie) hasla admina.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

> Hiren BootCD 7.3(...) jest to pakiet freewarowy- sciagniesz z eMule albo innego p2p.

 

Zastanów się co piszesz: Jak może być freewarowy skoro dostępny tylko (wg Ciebie) na p2p i skoro zawiera DOSowe wersje komercyjnych programów?   :Laughing: 

Poza tym: jest już nowsza wersja, ale nie powiem gdzie, bo jestem legalny   :Twisted Evil: 

A z narzędziówek rzeczywiście freewarowych polecam UBCD.

----------

